# Thank you. VapeCon 2017



## Gizmo (28/8/17)

The event was nothing short of Incredible for Vape King. Here are some photos we took on the day. 

Vape King is Looking forward to 2018.































































Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Thanks @Gizmo 
Great photos.

You guys had such a busy stand - i walked past a few times and wanted to say hi to you, @Ollie and @Dr Phil but each time you were very busy serving customers....

Thanks to VK for all the support and always helping in so many ways with the events!


----------



## Ozeran (28/8/17)

Gotta thank you guys. It was insane at your stand but you guys handled it well. I had to do an exchange (got the wrong mod for fiance's brother) you guys gave me store credit went into day and among all that chaos the credit was still remembered. Plus your system of order first pay next worked pretty well. Well done for surviving defiantly one of the busiest stands there. 

Just a suggestion next year. Maybe some queuing posts. Was like a free drinks bar with everyone crowding you guys. 

Thanks for the service again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/8/17)

Insane specials and very friendly staff
You guys are going to need a stand 4 times bigger next year, but well handled in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

